# Wordreference & Netscape...



## Login

Dear Mike,

I just noticed that I can't write any post (can't access the Main message window-all grey) when I'm connected with Netscape. Some kind of a bug?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Login,

It would be helpful to have just a little more information.  What version of Netscape are you using?  Is this one of the later ones...with Mozilla in a Netscape wrapper?  I have no problems accessing the forums with Mozilla, which points to a local problem at your end...but without knowing your version, I don't want to jump to conclusions.

cheers,
Cuchuflete


----------



## belén

I just wrote a post with netscape and didn't have any problems. I have version 7.0

Belén


----------



## Kelly B

Perhaps you have to log on again when you change browsers? not that I know anything about it.


----------



## Login

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hi Login,
> 
> It would be helpful to have just a little more information. What version of Netscape are you using? Is this one of the later ones...with Mozilla in a Netscape wrapper? I have no problems accessing the forums with Mozilla, which points to a local problem at your end...but without knowing your version, I don't want to jump to conclusions.
> 
> cheers,
> Cuchuflete



I've got a version 8.00 in the office and right now I'm using 7.2 on my laptop to write this.
What's a "wrapper"?


----------



## cuchuflete

Login said:
			
		

> I've got a version 8.00 in the office and right now I'm using 7.2 on my laptop to write this.
> What's a "wrapper"?



Hi Login,

A 'wrapper' is a totally non-technical term. It means that the applications software is Mozilla, and it's wrapped up in the part you see, which is called Netscape.

Version 7 for Belén and version 7.2 seem to work. That makes v8.00 a likely culprit. I really don't know. If we have other v.8.00 users, it would be good to hear from them.

What does seem clear is that this is not a problem caused by WR. I have just re-tested Mozilla, Firefox, Safari, and yes, even IE, and all of them work fine for accessing these forums.

Sorry I don't have a solution for you.


----------



## Login

No problem.
I still have this good old IE on my desktop too.


----------



## mkellogg

We will be upgrading to the next version of vBulletin in the next couple of weeks or so.  It might be fixed in the new version...  More likely it is a Netscape specific issue and you would have to wait for the next version of Netscape.

Mike


----------

